# The only blue paph known, Paphiopedilum chamberlainianum "Blue"



## Roth (May 3, 2008)

About to hopefully bloom again... That one is a picture from few years ago, I have been too lazy to take others since that time. It is a one and unique plant today that I selfed few years ago, selfings start to bloom and are true to the mother plant... Only a couple people had selfings, hopefully I will make more this year. A cross with a very good anitum should bloom next year too.

The pouch is a blue-blue color. The plant itself has leaves with red margin, in the way of delenatii fma. vinicolor, and is quite slow growing...







One selfing bloomed by www.papuanum.com :

http://www.papuanum.com/orchids/orchids-photo-gallery/chamberlainianum-blue-flower.jpg

The different selfings that bloomed confirm that this plant is a completely new species in the sequential multiflorals groups. Kolopaking about 30 years ago mentioned that he heard of a glaucophyllum with blue flowers when he found primulinum, I think that actually he heard of that plant. The forest area where it occured burned in the middle of the 80's apparently.


----------



## Paul (May 3, 2008)

And another one from that selfing... http://www.orchideefantome.com/forum/paph-chamberlainianum-blue-t6593.html?t=6593&highlight=chamberlainianum+blue

:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Roth (May 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> And another one from that selfing... http://www.orchideefantome.com/forum/paph-chamberlainianum-blue-t6593.html?t=6593&highlight=chamberlainianum+blue
> 
> :evil::evil::evil:



More than likely not from the same selfing... If some people played with the tags


----------



## paphjoint (May 3, 2008)

Hmm not really convinced -- the picture is blurred not blue--


----------



## Paul (May 3, 2008)

paphjoint said:


> Hmm not really convinced -- the picture is blurred not blue--



Yep, the best would be that you send me plant when in bloom, Xavier, I would be able to testify if blue or not.


----------



## paphioboy (May 3, 2008)

It really is unique... I like the solid red petals...


----------



## Roth (May 3, 2008)

paphjoint said:


> Hmm not really convinced -- the picture is blurred not blue--




The second pic here:

http://www.papuanum.com/orchids/orchids-photo-gallery/chamberlainianum-blue-flower.jpg

From the selfing.

Is more clear... Anyway I will take good pics this time ( I have a complete set of blurred slides of that one...).


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2008)

Why would you consider this a new species rather than a color variety?

Albinos, xanthics, albas, and melanistics are recognized for many species (of all plants and animals)and are not given new species status.

I hope more of this plant can be reproduced, it really is beautiful.

Can you get a foliage picture?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 3, 2008)

Interesting, I want to see more PICs and at different angles, the base of the plant, top of the leaves, the back of the flower etc, etc. Well I think you get the point.

Rick H


----------



## Brian Monk (May 3, 2008)

It seems that these flowers (if truly the color depicted) lack caretenoid pigments in areas otherwise yellow in a typical flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2008)

Blue or not, I want it!


----------



## Ernie (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's neat, but blue is a stretch. I find the petals and dorsal more fascinating than the pouch. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (May 4, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Yeah, it's neat, but blue is a stretch. I find the petals and dorsal more fascinating than the pouch.
> 
> -Ernie



I agree Ernie but just think, blue in the name of a Paph really catched your eye.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> I agree Ernie but just think, blue in the name of a Paph really catched your eye.




I was just looking through a handful of Cattleya guttata coerulea pics in a recent O mag. I think the papuanum pic would put it into "coerulea" range.

That is cool enough for me, but agreed, the petals and dorsal sepal are probably even cooler:drool:

I would like to see more pics. I have a blue Doritus pulcheriana that is very hard for me to photograph. The "blueness" is highly variable depending on the intensity and direction of light. With my camera and camera skills (or lack thereof) I rarely get a good representative pic of this flower.


----------



## Hien (May 4, 2008)

Brian Monk said:


> It seems that these flowers (if truly the color depicted) lack caretenoid pigments in areas otherwise yellow in a typical flower.



I do not have good knowledge about paph, so I don't know my observation is correct.
But I saw victoria-mariae on Woodstream Orchids website.
It has the similarly dark petals' look, except everything else is with color.
http://www.woodstreamorchids.com/paphvicmar1.html


----------



## Roth (May 4, 2008)

Hien said:


> I do not have good knowledge about paph, so I don't know my observation is correct.
> But I saw victoria-mariae on Woodstream Orchids website.
> It has the similarly dark petals' look, except everything else is with color.
> http://www.woodstreamorchids.com/paphvicmar1.html



Mmmh... You underestimate yourself about paph knowledge !

Victoria mariae is a bit close, but the petals of the chamb "blue" ( that's was his name, given at that time by Azadehdel...) are really red, not hint of green unlike victoria mariae. The staminode is very different too. The main problem of that plant is that it has traits from a couple of species from that group, but is clearly independent ( the selfings are here to proove that it is not an hybrid at all...).


----------



## Hien (May 4, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> Mmmh... You underestimate yourself about paph knowledge !
> 
> Victoria mariae is a bit close, but the petals of the chamb "blue" ( that's was his name, given at that time by Azadehdel...) are really red, not hint of green unlike victoria mariae. The staminode is very different too. The main problem of that plant is that it has traits from a couple of species from that group, but is clearly independent ( the selfings are here to proove that it is not an hybrid at all...).


 Will it be described as a new species in the future?


----------



## goldenrose (May 5, 2008)

OK ....... if you say it's blue ... oke:


----------



## Brachy (May 22, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> More than likely not from the same selfing... If some people played with the tags



But when you gave me these plantlets, they was labeled "chamberlainianum 'blue' x self " : maybe your own mistake ? 
Ok, it was a gift, and I've not to complain


----------

